# How Gratuities Work in UBERX



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

This is how gratuities work on uber:

-Passenger leaves no tip, gets out and yells, "5STARS!!!". Then he SLAMS THE DOOR so hard that it triggers car alarms in the radius of 3 blocks.

- Driver: silently, "THANK GOD!!! GOD BLESS HIM!!!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

How to get tips at lyft: 

Driver:
- Those Oreo cookies I baked myself. All riders can't get enough of those.
- I love fist pumps! 
- Let's play that Mama Mia song again!

Rider: 
- This shit is annoying..
I better order uber next time


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

No, Uber tips work like this: "I set up my Uber account to automatically give a 20% tip" (Uber does not allow you to tip with your credit card). You explain that's not possible. they state: "I'm sure I did" then leave. Your tip is the garbage the pigs left in your back seat.


----------



## JUAGAMELO (Aug 19, 2014)

Ill give you an extra star >so, next time you have someone like me to pick up!!


grUBBER said:


> How to get tips at lyft:
> 
> Driver:
> - Those Oreo cookies I baked myself. All riders can't get enough of those.
> ...


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Joe Dirt's Dad: [sarcastically] Hey! How exactly is a rainbow made? How exactly does a sun set? How exactly does a UberX driver get a tip? It just doesn't.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

I get my share of bartenders and servers here and they tip generously*.

*Uber disclaimer: They tip generously in spite of my protestations.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> I get my share of bartenders and servers here and they tip generously*.
> 
> *Uber disclaimer: They tip generously in spite of my protestations.


I had a server go on talking for ten minutes about someone who didn't tip and how she made a couple hundred in tips but this one party refused to tip. Needless to say after all that she didnt think to tip either. Oh well


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, Uber tips work like this: "I set up my Uber account to automatically give a 20% tip" (Uber does not allow you to tip with your credit card). You explain that's not possible. they state: "I'm sure I did" then leave. Your tip is the garbage the pigs left in your back seat.


Then you explain that's only for UberTaxi, which most likely doesn't exist in your market and it does not give a tip to all drivers. Had to explain this to a passenger once, still didn't tip.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Then you explain that's only for UberTaxi, which most likely doesn't exist in your market and it does not give a tip to all drivers. Had to explain this to a passenger once, still didn't tip.


Make sure you specify "yellow" taxi


----------



## JayNguyen08 (Sep 16, 2014)

We all need to vote to have a tip button for UberX driver on the app!!!! Most of the time the good riders do not have change on them to tip so they don't!

This previous Sat, I had two young riders who I picked up from an upscale bar in LA. A $20.00 15 minute ride became three stops for this douchbag to puke. Made a mess on the outside and even had gum stuck to my seats! Arrived at destination and just left. Made a mess and did not even leave any tip!

Saturday night is the most busy night of the week and I had to go offline at 12!!! All Uber did was pay for the cost of the cleaning supplies! We work too hard to deal with so much sh*t to not get tip!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

JayNguyen08 said:


> We all need to vote to have a tip button for UberX driver on the app!!!!


Sure. In the next Uber election we'll all vote for this. Will you be running for union rep?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sure. In the next Uber election we'll all vote for this. Will you be running for union rep?


Might as well be '_unicorn_ rep'.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

JayNguyen08 said:


> We all need to vote to have a tip button for UberX driver on the app!!!! Most of the time the good riders do not have change on them to tip so they don't!
> 
> This previous Sat, I had two young riders who I picked up from an upscale bar in LA. A $20.00 15 minute ride became three stops for this douchbag to puke. Made a mess on the outside and even had gum stuck to my seats! Arrived at destination and just left. Made a mess and did not even leave any tip!
> 
> Saturday night is the most busy night of the week and I had to go offline at 12!!! All Uber did was pay for the cost of the cleaning supplies! We work too hard to deal with so much sh*t to not get tip!


Uberlawsuit.com. Sign up


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I love it when they say "5 stars!" and act as if thats my tip. Let me take a bag of those 5stars and see if I can get some gas for them....


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I always get tips from my passengers, you need to know how to communicate, and know how to handle yourself , that's all, will everyone give you a tip, no, but some do, like this morning, dropped off this nice lady at the airport who was heading back to Houston, she gave me a nice crisp $20 tip, when picking up people with luggage always tell the customer, please let me get this for you "the bags, no matter how big or heavy they are" open the door for them and close it behind them, when dropping off, get bags from the trunk, and don't just drop them next to your car, bring them to the sidewalk if you can and raise the handle of the bag so the customer can just grab it and roll along, and always wish them a nice trip.


----------



## ergo (Sep 20, 2014)

View attachment 1358
In meantime, I posted a sign in my car on the back of the front seat(sign creation idea belongs to one of this forum members, who's original post I am unable to find).
Reaction: a lot of surprised "Oh, I did not know the riders are being rated by drivers!",
rider-initiated conversations about Uber,
tips on at least 50% of the rides,
water bottles disappear faster.
Couple of requests to charge the phone.
No requests to access WI-FI(I had MIFI access point long before getting to drive for Uber).
Caveat: sign works in the day time, while it's visible; not so much at the late hours.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ergo said:


> In meantime, I posted a sign in my car on the back of the front seat(sign creation idea belongs to one of this forum members, who's original post I am unable to find).
> Reaction: a lot of surprised "Oh, I did not know the riders are being rated by drivers!",
> rider-initiated conversations about Uber,
> tips on at least 50% of the rides,
> ...


are you looking for this?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-posted-a-sign-in-my-car.2627/
https://uberpeople.net/attachments/photo-2-jpg.928/


----------



## ergo (Sep 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> are you looking for this?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-posted-a-sign-in-my-car.2627/
> https://uberpeople.net/attachments/photo-2-jpg.928/


Exactly....


----------



## NCuberer (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe the drivers who aren't getting tips are working in a "cheapskate" area. I get tips on about 40% of my trips. Seems like Friday is the best night for tips. I always deny it and they always insist. I offer water, and also, let them know that if they know or prefer a different route to please let me know. I'm friendly, apologize for any delay in a pick up, and know when to initiate conversation and when to just drive. Uber clearly states tips aren't part of who they are as a company. You were all aware of this when signing up. Appreciate what you get. If you're not happy about it then work harder.


----------



## Kristin Bednarz (Sep 20, 2014)

When you all say, "offer water", where do you keep the water? In a cooler by their feet? In the front seat? In the trunk? Where?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Kristin Bednarz said:


> When you all say, "offer water", where do you keep the water? In a cooler by their feet? In the front seat? In the trunk? Where?


You may want to keep it in the car in the front seat area. Because Uber does not tell you how many people you are picking up? It is always a surprise. So if its only one, or two people you can offer the one water each when the rider, or riders get in. If you have a whole car load of people you can put the cooler in the trunk to make room in the front seat area and dont offer any. You could burn thru a case of water fast if you do not monitor it.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Kristin Bednarz said:


> When you all say, "offer water", where do you keep the water? In a cooler by their feet? In the front seat? In the trunk? Where?


Center console box.
Get the small 8oz bottles, you can fit a lot of them.
Half of them frozen, half of them chilled.
Small 8oz bottles will not burst when frozen.


----------



## NCuberer (Sep 17, 2014)

I keep mine in a flip top cooler with a frozen ice pack. I have it in the front seat, but if a rider gets in front I put it in the trunk, after I offer it. People truly appreciate the offer, even if they don't accept one.


Kristin Bednarz said:


> When you all say, "offer water", where do you keep the water? In a cooler by their feet? In the front seat? In the trunk? Where?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> I love it when they say "5 stars!" and act as if thats my tip. Let me take a bag of those 5stars and see if I can get some gas for them....


I had some rich asshole on a .5 mile trip tell me at the end that he was going to give me a 5-er. I said, "thanks, that's a nice tip, I appreciate it." He gave me a dirty ****ing look and said harshly, "No, I'm going to rate you a 5."

Then my rating dropped from 4.77 to 4.75 the minute that trip processed. ****ing rich cocksuckers.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I stopped offering water and other shit 2 months ago after discovering this site.
I use to store bottles in the front cup holders and doors and some asshole would always pass all the water bottles to the back seats, even on 2-minute rides.
Also some riders would complain that the bottles were open nevertheless they were under my sight all the time and never left on the rear seats unattended.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I stopped the free water thing a long time ago, I still have an excellent rating. I mean seriously people, whats next, hand jobs.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> I get my share of bartenders and servers here and they tip generously*.
> 
> *Uber disclaimer: They tip generously in spite of my protestations.


well our bartenders suck ass. none of the cheap bastards have tipped me yet.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 28, 2014)

I keep my bottled water in the back of my small SUV (with bungee cords to keep it from sliding), and the A/C seems to keep it cool enough for the riders. 
On tips - I had a trip last night from a large hotel to local bar with three guys. A short trip and minimum fare, they poked a $5 tip in the window. I was nice to them and welcomed them into my car, then thanked them when they left.

I try to shy away from the drunks coming back out of the bars late at night / earlier morning. Don't need to clean out any extra messes!
Woof woof.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I admit, when I first started I towed the dumb Uber line about tipping not necessary and refusing it. And for that, I'm sorry. Thank god I found you guys. Now I just say, "thank you very much, I really appreciate that." None of this, just so you know, tipping isn't necessary with Uber. If you want to tip, by all means, it is VERY MUCH appreciated.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

JayNguyen08 said:


> We all need to vote to have a tip button for UberX driver on the app!!!! Most of the time the good riders do not have change on them to tip so they don't!
> 
> This previous Sat, I had two young riders who I picked up from an upscale bar in LA. A $20.00 15 minute ride became three stops for this douchbag to puke. Made a mess on the outside and even had gum stuck to my seats! Arrived at destination and just left. Made a mess and did not even leave any tip!
> 
> Saturday night is the most busy night of the week and I had to go offline at 12!!! All Uber did was pay for the cost of the cleaning supplies! We work too hard to deal with so much sh*t to not get tip!


Talked with some other drivers. They suggested making a receipt for cleaning that you then pass on to Uber . Make your own receipt. This was in response to my saying I had only gotten $50 for cleaning up after a puker. They claimed the normally get $200 to $250. When I asked how, they said they either send it for detail and submit the receipt, or detail it themselves and submit the receipt. Haven't tried it. Hope to not get another puker to find out.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Talked with some other drivers. They suggested making a receipt for cleaning that you then pass on to Uber . Make your own receipt. This was in response to my saying I had only gotten $50 for cleaning up after a puker. They claimed the normally get $200 to $250. When I asked how, they said they either send it for detail and submit the receipt, or detail it themselves and submit the receipt. Haven't tried it. Hope to not get another puker to find out.


If they had come back to me saying they needed a receipt, the plan was to doctor one up lol.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Hope it does not occur in my car - but i would take the car to a detailer and turn in that receipt.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

bartenders are ok - but they tend to think they own your car like they "own" their bar.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

ergo said:


> View attachment 1359
> View attachment 1358
> In meantime, I posted a sign in my car on the back of the front seat(sign creation idea belongs to one of this forum members, who's original post I am unable to find).
> Reaction: a lot of surprised "Oh, I did not know the riders are being rated by drivers!",
> ...


I also post sign in my car, but I like your better. This is exactly what we need. Rate tippers 5 starts non-tippers 4 stars. Then we will know ahead of time who will tip and who will not.


----------



## ergo (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, here is an update on my gratuities and amenities sign: it worked perfectly educationally and materially-wise..added ~$100 a week, until someone complained to Uber..made the riders feel uncomfortable 
Uber sent me a SMS : "We are are temporally suspending your account due to the complaints about your service, please come to the meeting place to discuss.."
and promptly disconnected me... So I went to the meeting place, the guy said : "We've got complaints about sign demanding tips in your car, please remove it, we don't want our customers feel uncomfortable. This is the first and last warning, If we get more complaints, we will finish our partnership"..and reactivated my account. So I removed the sign. 
The irony is that the very first rider I picked up 5 miles from Uber meeting place offered tips without any signs or discussions about Uber. 
Hasn't happened before that fast 
In my first 3 month driving for uber(before posting a sign) and totaling 9K in fares I've got $45 total in tips.
So the conclusion: the sign works but imminently will lead to complaint which will lead to the sign removal.
Question to everyone:
How can we properly educate the riders about without them feeling intimidated and bringing the wrath of gods upon our heads?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ergo said:


> Well, here is an update on my gratuities and amenities sign: it worked perfectly educationally and materially-wise..added ~$100 a week, until someone complained to Uber..made the riders feel uncomfortable
> Uber sent me a SMS : "We are are temporally suspending your account due to the complaints about your service, please come to the meeting place to discuss.."
> and promptly disconnected me... So I went to the meeting place, the guy said : "We've got complaints about sign demanding tips in your car, please remove it, we don't want our customers feel uncomfortable. This is the first and last warning, If we get more complaints, we will finish our partnership"..and reactivated my account. So I removed the sign.
> The irony is that the very first rider I picked up 5 miles from Uber meeting place offered tips without any signs or discussions about Uber.
> ...


Uber management are a bunch of gold-plated arseholes. Simply can't deal with the fact that some drivers deserve tips and most riders are happy to reward above average service.

Uber management also can't deal with the fact that a few small-minded, cat-shit eating riders think recognising and rewarding good service is below their snake's belly values.

Blerrgh! Is that toxic enough?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't need to place handout jars in my car, first it is not professional, second it is demeaning to the customer, and third if you do a good job some people will tip you. I get tips quite often, it's how you handle yourself and interact with the paying customer "it's uber you have issue with, not the client", yesterday I did a $13 fare and got a $20 tip, I did not ask for it, will you get tips all the time, NO, but when someone offers you a tip, you thank them and move on.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I don't need to place handout jars in my car, first it is not professional, second it is demeaning to the customer, and third if you do a good job some people will tip you. I get tips quite often, it's how you handle yourself and interact with the paying customer "it's uber you have issue with, not the client", yesterday I did a $13 fare and got a $20 tip, I did not ask for it, will you get tips all the time, NO, but when someone offers you a tip, you thank them and move on.


Oh please. Like you know how the passenger feels? No one can make anyone feel that way. So demeaning? No way.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ergo said:


> ..someone complained to Uber..made the riders feel uncomfortable
> ...we don't want our customers feel uncomfortable.


And that folks is the monster that Uber has created. A bunch of cheap as* self entitled riders that don't want to feel bad about being cheap or that they are helping Uber treat you like shit.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I don't need to place handout jars in my car, first it is not professional, second it is demeaning to the customer, and third if you do a good job some people will tip you. I get tips quite often, it's how you handle yourself and interact with the paying customer "it's uber you have issue with, not the client", yesterday I did a $13 fare and got a $20 tip, I did not ask for it, will you get tips all the time, NO, but when someone offers you a tip, you thank them and move on.


NYC clients are good tippers, but I don't pick-up in NYC. Try Rutgers students. Drove all day, not one tip. Client even brought up the tipping policy and still no tip. I would not put a tip jar in my car, but a sign letting people know about tipping policy should be fine. Not asking for a tip, that would be over the line. One client says she had 20% tip set with Uber and I had to explain that it was only for Uber taxi.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm reading about tips and I'm thinking, I bet the guy who hammered a pax few weeks ago did it cause pax was insisting on tipping and just wouldn't take no for an answer ;-)


----------

